# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Pobladores cañetanos de Chilca aprenden a implementar sistema de riego por goteo

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Chilca, ago. 20 (ANDINA).-* Pobladores de la colonia agropecuaria Papa León XIII en Chilca, provincia limeña de Cañete, participaron en el II Curso Modular Abonamiento, Sembrado y Riego por Goteo, organizado por la empresa Befesa con el fin de que los comuneros puedan emprender negocios propios y así mejorar su nivel de vida.  
El curso que forma parte del programa Implementación de biohuertos de hortalizas orgánicas se inició con una charla explicativa sobre qué es el riego por goteo, sus ventajas y cómo se implementa.  
Luego, el grupo de pobladores beneficiados pasó a la parte práctica del curso y aprendió la implementación del mencionado sistema en los surcos del campo y probó el funcionamiento del mismo.  
Los especialistas que dictaron el curso también enseñaron a los asistentes la forma de abonar orgánicamente el terreno para luego proceder al trasplante y sembrado de almácigos de diversas hortalizas y semillas de lechuga, rabanito, pimiento, ajo, olluco, cebolla, mashua, entre otras. 
La mayoría de pobladores que vive en la zona cuenta con huertas, es por ello que la empresa decidió dictar este tipo de cursos, con el objetivo de que la comunidad aprenda a cultivar y cosechar adecuadamente para luego iniciar su propio negocio, afirmó Jorge León, gerente general de Befesa. 
Befesa es la primera y única planta autorizada por la Dirección General de Salud Ambiental (Digesa) para el tratamiento y disposición final de residuos industriales peligrosos y cuenta con las certificaciones ISO 14001, ISO 9001 así como con certificación de la norma OSHAS 18001.  *Foto: Befesa*.Temas similares: Riego por goteo subterráneo en caña de azúcar Venta de Sistemas de Riego por Goteo Venta de Sistemas de Riego por Goteo Asesoria e instalacion del sistema de riego por goteo uva de mesa Vendo Mangueras para Riego por Goteo Nuevas

----------

